# Bandersnatch Thread



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 22, 2019)

First and foremost, *USE SPOILER DROPDOWNS!*

Bandersnatch on Netflix, a part of the Black Mirror series, is absolutely amazing. It's a choose your own adventure movie, and we really need more of this genre. There is some fourth wall shit going on that is just amazingly executed. 



Spoiler: Do not open until you have watched through.



Has a anyone gotten a different number code for when you are supposed to call the psychologist? I'm wondering if their isn't a hidden ending there.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 23, 2019)

I couldn't watch it with my family, because it wasn't supported on our television. 

I found that frustrating- why didn't they have a default story mode for people who don't have the latest television sets?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 23, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I couldn't watch it with my family, because it wasn't supported on our television.
> 
> I found that frustrating- why didn't they have a default story mode for people who don't have the latest television sets?


If you let it run without making decisions it goes through on its own, but it is less fun that way.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jan 23, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I couldn't watch it with my family, because it wasn't supported on our television.
> 
> I found that frustrating- why didn't they have a default story mode for people who don't have the latest television sets?


*Gives you a Five Star Rating* There you go you should be able to buy a new TV set to watch Black Mirror........


Spoiler: What I am referring to.......



Nosedive (Black Mirror) - Wikipedia Just remember to be a good civilian!  MWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------

